# FIFA 14...for FREE



## HDKorp (Jul 4, 2013)

While scrolling through the Play store, I happened to notice FIFA 14 with no price listed. I click for more details. The game that normally costs $39.99 is FREE this week along with a FREE Gold Premium Pack. Just purchase the game as you normally would.

FIFA 14 via Play - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ea.game.fifa14_na
. 
. 
Sent from my $.96 GS3
-CleanROM 7.0
-ZeroLemon 7000mAh Battery
-ZaggShield
-Unlimited Data


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's free to play to begin with (though to get anything useful, you have to pay to play after download) and no mobile game costs 39.99. Easiest way to tell it's free is that there's only one app for it and it's free. Once an app is set to free in the market, it has to stay free and a developer can't alter it.

Also EA's crappy Origin account is required to do anything really.


----------

